# Murray Drag O0on



## azhearseguy (Dec 22, 2014)

Been awhile since I have posted here. so thought I would post a picture of my latest build. This started out as a F1 Eliminator coaster brake 20"x20" bike, I converted it into a 20"x16" With some Kool upgrades. Crusader Drag- O0on


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 22, 2014)

*Cool!! Great Colors*

I had a '68? F1 Eliminator 20X20 in that color scheme  or similar. My 1st new bike


----------



## azhearseguy (Dec 22, 2014)

This one is a 1970... here is what it looked like before>


----------



## Butch (Dec 22, 2014)

Love it! Nice work. I'm partial to those F frame Murray's.  I have a 68 Sears Screamer coaster that is my baby. Where were the Crusader's sold?


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice work Eddie! I dig that seat!

I don't know where those Crusaders were sold Butch, but I think all those headbadges you see for them for sale originated from a southern Ohio bike shop. Maybe it was a department store down there?


----------



## azhearseguy (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah I'm not sure either where the Crusaders where sold through. I bought the head badge from Rob E  just Thought it fit nice with the drag O0on name.


----------



## cutter (Jan 22, 2015)

That is one sweet looking ride.


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice upgrade to that bike. Always fun to make something a little better then stock.


----------

